# Dossier ou répertoire entre Mac et PC pour travailler entre 2 postes



## JP (4 Février 2019)

le titre n'est pas très bon, je le sais
je ne suis pas certain non plus d'être au bon endroit
j'ai un Macbook Pro 15" qui est très lourd pour mon sac encombré avec des affaires indispensables pour mes problèmes de santé et mon boulot
presque 900 g de moins c'est appréciable
j'ai acheté un LG 15" à 980 g
je n'utilise en fait que du word excel et powerpoint
normalement tous mes documents de travail doivent être dans "Documents", bureau et téléchargement ainsi que image : où dois-je chercher encore ?
j'ai idée de faire avec carbon copy cloner un copier sur une clé USB ou disque dur SSD en NTFS une copie du Mac vers LG et vice versa au retour
Idée ? piège ? équivalent carbon copy cloner sur PC ?
bien entendu si je passais en hackintosh le LG ce serait + simple, je l'utiliserai en permanence 
ou si je passais définitivement sur PC mais ils ont tendance à planter à mon contact
bref je cherche une solution assez simple pour passer et travailler mes documents du mac au pc et vice versa sans trop de risque

dans l'attente de  vos bons conseils


----------

